# Pensacola Beach Pier, 7/19 early morning



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Fished a couple hours starting before sunrise. Saw no tarpon or kings, caught 1 Spanish, and plenty of bait around. 

By a little after 7am, I had the whole south rail to myself, and then I left. Not sure if it is the dredging, dirty water, full moon, flipper, or something else, but the last couple mornings fishing has been slow.

By the way, if you ever see me fishing from the southeast corner, you should probably go home. It means the fish aren't biting and the smart fishermen are elsewhere!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Persistence pays off, one of those kinda of mornings you are gonna be telling as loud as you can for someone in the shack to come down and gaff a big fish for you.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't worry went out in the yak yesterday and caught a remora.


----------

